# Déménagement et salle d'accueil



## Juju90 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Je viens de déménager et je vais donc faire les démarches pour faire valider mon nouveau logement. Je me retrouve devant un dilemme et j'attends vos retours d'expérience, vos conseils.
C'est une maison à étage avec les chambres à l'étage. Au rdc, il y a la cuisine ouverte sur le séjour double et une grande pièce de 18 m2. Cette pièce de 18 m2 est à côté de mon entrée, sur la gauche, en passant devant mon escalier qui monte à l'étage. Il y a bien sûr une barrière en bas et en haut de l'escalier. Cette pièce est un peu éloignée de ma cuisine et de mon séjour ,elle serait sympa pour y faire un coin jeux avec petit coin sieste pour celui qui ne dors plus le matin, mais je n'aurai pas la possibilité de surveiller lorsque je prépare un bib ou réchauffe un plat. J'hésite donc entre faire une salle de jeux dans cette pièce de 18 M2 qui est donc éloignée de la cuisine et du séjour, ou séparer en deux mon séjour double pour y faire le coin jeux, qui du coup fait 40 m2 et de ce séjour qui est ouvert sur la cuisine, j'aurai un oeil sur tous les accueillis, lorsque je réchauffe un bib ou un plat. L'inconvénient c'est que pour accéder à ce fameux séjour, il faut traverser ma cuisine et donc les parents devraient s'avancer jusque là. Je précise que c'est un pavillon mitoyen des deux côtés et que par conséquent on ne peut accéder à mon séjour que par la cuisine, impossible de faire le tour de la maison. 
J'aimerais avoir vos retours avant de présenter mon projet à la puéricultrice qui passera.


----------



## Mimipoupina (22 Septembre 2022)

Moi j'ai une pièce spéciale pour les accueillis et je suis ravie de ne plus voir mon salon ressemblait à une crèche,  j'ai un micro-onde, un chauffe-biberon et un frigo dans la pièce des accueillis donc ils ne vont pas dans mon salon


----------



## Leeanna (22 Septembre 2022)

Si j'avais la chance d'avoir ce cas de figure, j'aménagerais également un petit coin "cuisine" avec frigo, micro-onde et un meuble a hauteur d'enfants avec les couverts, assiettes, serviettes pour qu'ils puissent vous aider à mettre la table arrivé l'heure du midi. 
Bonne journée


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

J'ai une salle de jeux attenante à ma pièce de vie.
Nous avons fait une très grande porte avec porte coulissante qui permet que ce soit davantage une extension de la pièce de vie qui peut s'il le faut être fermée.
Ce que je peux dire c'est que nous sommes loin de nous cantonner à cette salle de jeux! Heureusement ça me rendrait moi même dingue d'être enfermée dans 20 m2 toute la journée.
Les jeux migrent jusque dans le salon, la salle à manger et quand je me rend dans ma cuisine, même si elle est ouverte, en général les enfants m'y suivent: ils aiment qu'on puisse parler ensemble des légumes, de leur couleur, les sentir, les toucher ainsi que les épices qu'on renifle et devine leur nom pour les plus grands. Si ça prends plus de temps comme équeuter des haricots frais par exemple je peux porter mon materiel près d'eux pendant qu'ils jouent dans le salon ou la salle de jeux.
Alors c'est difficile de savoir comment c'est fait chez toi exactement mais chez moi tous les enfants sont toujours sous ma surveillance.
Je vois ma salle de jeux plus comme un coffre à jouet géant, dans lequel je peux remettre tous les jouets le soir pour retrouver mon espace.
J'apprécie aussi que cette salle de jeux se trouve précisément à l'opposé de mes chambres ainsi l'espace sieste est au calme pendant que ceux qui ne dorment pas peuvent jouer sans chuchoter.
J'apprécie aussi que c'est une maison de plein pied car j'évite le danger des escaliers mais aussi je ne suis pas tentée de me dépêcher dans les escaliers si je vais coucher un petit et pas les autres. D'ailleurs souvent dans ce cas ils me suivent tous et disent "à tout à l'heure" au copain qui va se coucher... ce qui serait plus compliqué avec un étage. Du coup l'emploi d'un parc peut s’avérer utile voir indispensable avec une maison à étage du moins si les accueillis sont susceptibles d'y aller?!


----------



## Juju90 (22 Septembre 2022)

*Merci pour vos réponses.
mimipoupina et leeanna, la pièce fait 18m2, pour y faire un coin jeux, coin change, dodo (pour 1 lit) si je rajoute frigo, micro-onde, petite table pour manger, j'ai peur que ça fasse petit et que ça ne plaise pas trop à la puéricultrice.
Griselda, ta configuration est super, tu n'as pas d'étage et c'est un confort, crois moi. Nous venons d'acheter ce pavillon et mon mari voulait absolument un étage, le prix a joué aussi, c'était dans notre budget.
Je pense que faire, comme tu dis, un gros coffre à jouets dans mon séjour double serait bien, car je ne serai pas enfermée dans 18m2, je verrai tout le monde lorsque je prépare les bibs, les enfants pourraient participer et pourraient circuler dans tout le séjour.
Le seul point négatif, c'est que les PE vont devoir traverser mon entrée et ma cuisine pour venir récupérer leur enfant. Pour l'intimité de ma famille, c'est pas top. Ma maison est mitoyenne des 2 côtés, l'accès au salon ne peut se faire qu'en traversant une partie de ma maison.*


----------



## Juju90 (22 Septembre 2022)

*y a t'il une architecte dans la salle ?*


----------



## kikine (22 Septembre 2022)

perso les pe ne rentrent pas chez moi, ils restent a la porte d'entrée


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

idem, en général les PE restent dans l'entrée et l'enfant l'y rejoint (ou je l'y emmène). S'il y a plusieurs enfants, souvent les autres me suivent ou restent à portée de vue.

Perso la maison de plein pied était non négociable, d'autant plus en sachant que je devenais AM. Mon Mari n'a pas eut idée d’interférer dans ce choix qui était plus important pour moi que pour lui, puisque lui n'est pas là de la journée.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Les PE n'entrent pas dans la maison ni à l'arrivée de leur enfant ni à son départ. C'est non négociable. J'ai un porche d'entrée couvert et donc protégé du soleil et des intempéries.  Mon entrée est semi ouverte sur ma pièce de vie dans laquelle se passe l'accueil des enfants hors siestes.  Je peux donc gérer départ d'un enfant et surveillance des autres accueillis. De l'extérieur, les parents ne peuvent eux pas voir ma pièce de vie.


----------



## Juju90 (22 Septembre 2022)

Kikine, Griselda,Catie, vous avez des parents respectueux et vous savez vous imposer. Dans mon ancien logement, moi je n'ai jamais réussit à ce que les parents restent dans l'entrée.
Du coup, je vais avoir des nouvelles familles. Je vais avoir besoin de vos baguettes magiques


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Juju90 si cela peut t'aider met le protocole covid en avant. Parents sur le palier le temps des transmissions. Et petit à petit les bonnes habitudes vont s'installer. 
D'ailleurs beaucoup de cas en ce moment autour de moi.


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

Je ne pense pas avoir de baguette magique.
Il m'arrive d'inviter un PE à davantage rentrer, s'avancer pour voir son enfant concentré dans un jeu.
Mais tant que je ne l'y invite pas, aucun n'a l'idée d'y aller pourtant (ou peut être que c'est grâce à?) mon entrée est entièrement ouverte sur ma pièce de vie. J'ouvre la porte, je reste moi même dans l'entrée quand j'échange avec eux alors forcément ils y restent? Je ne sais pas...
J'entends quelques fois des collègues demander comment faire pour que le Parent ne s'installe pas dans le canapé quand il vient chercher son enfant... j'avoue que ça me laisse perplexe...


----------



## Juju90 (22 Septembre 2022)

Griselda, j'ai eu un papa qui s'installait dans mon canapé et pouvait rester TRES longtemps. Je n'ai pas su comment réagir à l'époque et j'avoue que c'était un peu pénible, mon mari n'appréciait pas non plus, mais n'osait pas interférer dans mon travail.
J'ai beaucoup de mal à m'imposer, je suis timide, mais je me soigne.
JE retiens l'idée de Catie pour le covid, c est vrai que les contaminations repartent


----------



## Juju90 (22 Septembre 2022)

J'adore vos façons de travailler Griselda, Catie,CHANTOU,Angele, assmatzam, GeneralMetal pour ne citer que vous...vos visions du métier, vos expériences et vous savez vous imposer, vous attirez le respect.
Moi, j'aimerais être comme vous


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

Et oui Juju, tu n'es pas la seule et il est bon de se demander pourquoi ce Parent a le sentiment qu'il peut le faire.

Je pense être quelqu'un de très accueillante et très à l'écoute mais aussi très pro' dans ma posture ainsi aucun Parent n'a l'impression qu'il vient chez moi comme chez une copine, du coup, tant que je ne l'invite pas à rentrer, à s’asseoir il ne le fait pas. Pourtant je peux moi même inviter un Parent à le faire, c'est dire que je ne suis pas un dragon... à moins que mon prénom de sorcière...

Je dis souvent aux PE qui me demandent comment je fais pour être écoutée des enfants, je réponds qu'il faut être convaincue pour être convaincante, que le tout petit est un excellent mélomane: il détecte quand la parole n'est pas cohérente avec la mélodie. En fait c'est surement vrai même pour les adultes?!

Alors bien sur si ne pas les laisser entrer du tout grâce au COVID est une technique qui peut aider, en vraie, je pense que ce n'est qu'un stratagème.

La bonne question est qu'est ce qui fait qu'au fond de toi tu ne trouve pas légitime qu'on respecte ton intérieure. 
De quoi as tu peur si jamais tu devais dire à un Parent "Pardon mais là il n'est pas possible de vous installer dans mon canapé"?
Je pense qu'un petit travail personnel la dessus t'aidera à comprendre quel mécanisme se met en place.


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

C'est un sujet qui revient souvent en soirée "Analyse de la Pratique" (que je conseille vivement) et nous avons eut durant plusieurs années un Intervenant tout à fait formidable, qui savait nous faire réfléchir à comment se positionner et trouver la ressource en nous, se sentir valide pour exposer avec conviction notre façon de voir et de faire. Nous faisons vraiment un metier très particulier!


----------



## LadyA. (22 Septembre 2022)

Dès le 1er entretien,  je précise que dès que le contrat commencera,  les arrivées et départs se feront ds l'entrée,  pour des raisons évidentes de respect de ma vie privée et de ma famille, les p.e comprennent bien.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Juju90 me concernant j'ai aussi fait beaucoup d'erreurs. Mais elles m'ont permis d'évoluer, d'améliorer mes pratiques, de savoir faire le tri entre les choses importantes pour moi et celles où je peux me permettre un peu de souplesse. Vous êtes sur la bonne voie car vous avez un esprit critique sur vous même. Reste à vous faire confiance. Nous sommes nos pires ennemis. Dites vous que vos parents employeurs ne prennent que la place que vous leur laissez prendre. Vous êtes chez vous. A vous d'imposer vos règles. Et n'hésitez pas à les mettre noir sur blanc dans votre projet d'accueil. Bonne continuation pour la suite. Tout va bien se passer.


----------



## kikine (23 Septembre 2022)

je suis aussi très timide enfin à mes débuts.... j'ai eu tellement d'abus que maintenant je m'impose et franchement ça fait du bien... il faut que tu prennes la place qui est la tienne dans ce monde tu seras bien plus respectée...
perso je me plante devant la porte mon corps fait barrage devant la porte, donc a moins de me passer dessus....
pour le canapé oui une maman (sans gêne squattait aussi) un soir ou elle était en retard j'en ai eu tellement marre.. que j'ai carrément mis une barrière entre l'entrée et mon salon, ses filles attendaient dans l'entrée prêtes a partir
quand je lui ai ouvert la porte elle m'a fait une réflexion "tiens mes filles sont privées de salon?" je lui ai répondu que "non, la barrière était là pour les parents car mon salon n'est pas une salle d'attente et qu'en plus vous êtes en retard"
elle n'a rien répondu, si elle la mal pris je m'en fichais totalement...


----------



## assmatzam (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.

Alors déjà colle sur ta porte d'entrée une petite note
RESPECT Des RÈGLES SANITAIRES

Ensuite des le 1er RDV explique clairement aux parents les choses comme le fait que l'accueil du matin et les départs du soir ce feront sur le seuil de ta porte
N'hésite pas à t'affirmer
Les parents n 'en seront que plus rassurés

Tu peux aussi présenter un livret d'accueil dans lequel tu reprends ce point précis 

Je n'arrive pas à joindre mon fichier pour te donner une idée


----------



## Ladrine 10 (23 Septembre 2022)

Aucun parent ne dépasse l'entré chez moi non plus
Chez moi tout est ouvert et les PE voit toute ma pièce de vie
Donc pas pour l'intimité de ma maison mais surtout pour la propreté
Vous imaginez s'ils rentrent tous avec leur pompe crados 😱😤
Même pas en rêve


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Septembre 2022)

Oui Landrine10, l'argument de l'hygiène est très ententable. J'ai 4 arrivées le matin à des heures différentes de 7h à 9h (voir 11h pour un enfant certains jours) et 4 départs à des heures différentes de 16h à 19h pour le départ de plus tardif. Si à chaque fois je dois jouer de la lavette je n'en fini pas ! Le pas de la porte c'est très bien.


----------



## Juju90 (23 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup à toutes, pour tous vos conseils dont je prend note !
JE vais rajouter sur mon livret d'accueil que les transmissions se feront dans l'entrée pour des raisons d'hygiène, pour respecter le protocole anti covid et pour que les enfants puissent faire une transition en douceur.
Je vais installer un parc pour le dernier parti (Qui sera le plus jeune), le temps des transmissions, car depuis mon entrée on ne voit pas tout mon salon, il y a la cuisine entre les deux. Peut être une barrière aussi, entre mon entrée et la cuisine.
Il faut que j'arrive à m'imposer et c'est un réel problème chez moi et pas qu'en tant qu assistante maternelle !


----------



## TitineCh86 (23 Septembre 2022)

C'est vrai que c'est difficile de s'imposer au début... heureusement, avec le temps on apprend à mettre des barrières (au propre comme au figuré 😉)
Chez moi il y a une barrière entre l'entrée et la pièce de vie mais aussi un panneau sur ma porte d'entrée "Enfants explorateurs : merci de vous déchausser ou de rester sur le tapis d'entrée".


----------



## incognito (24 Septembre 2022)

_et pourquoi pas faire de cette pièce une chambre ? et un coin jeux dans le double séjour, comme cela pas de montée d'escaliers....._


----------



## Juju90 (24 Septembre 2022)

Incognito, oui, la pièce de 18 m2 va certainement devenir une chambre, car à l'étage, il n'y en a que deux. Pour le moment nous n'avons qu'un enfant, alors c'est suffisant pour notre famille, mais dans quelques mois ou années, nous aimerions donner un petit frère ou une petite soeur à notre fille. Donc, la pièce va devenir une chambre pour les accueillis dans un premier temps.
La puéricultrice passe mardi, je croise les doigts et les orteils pour qu'elle valide ma nouvelle maison


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Juju90,
J'ai un peu la même configuration que vous.
Maison mitoyenne mais sur un côté et à étage. J'ai fais faire une extension sur l'aile de ma maison qui n'était pas mitoyenne de 22m2. J'avais, avant cela, 3 chambres à l'étage (pour chacun de mes 3 enfants) et une en rdc avec petite salle d'eau attenante, pour moi et mon mari.
L'extension est devenue une grande chambre parentale, avec coin bureau, dressing et avec 2 lits pour les accueillis (soit à barreaux, soit couchettes selon l'âge). La chambre est grande, nous l'avons séparée en deux par des claustras pour plus d'intimité.
Notre ancienne chambre, attenante à la salle d'eau est réservée exclusivement aux accueillis.
Il y a deux lits à barreaux, coin lecture, coin jeux libres en plus de mon salon. Je change dans la salle d'eau attenante.
Les deux chambres en rdc sont à l'opposé l'une de l'autre.
J'ai préféré la chambre à la salle de jeux, pour, d'une part, ne plus avoir à monter les escaliers (risques, fatigue) en moins et d'autre part, pour que mes enfants devenus ados, n'aient plus à prêter leurs chambres.
J'avoue que c'est un confort que j'apprécie chaque jour.
Comme incognito, je pense que votre séjour,qui est grand, pourrait servir de coin jeux, en le délimitant, pourquoi pas. De plus, vous avez vu sur tout le monde depuis votre cuisine et faire une chambre de la pièce de 18m2, surtout que vous en aurez besoin, aussi pour vous, si votre famille s'agrandit (ce que je vous souhaite).
Pour les parents intrusifs, mettre une petite barrière et expliquer sur votre livret d'accueil le pourquoi.
Je croise les doigts pour vous pour mardi !
Pensez à bien tout sécuriser et ça va le faire !


----------



## Lea64 (29 Septembre 2022)

Ici ma porte d entree et direct dans mon salon cuisine qui fait 70 m2 les parents passe juste la porte je n ai pas de porche pour être a l abris il reste sur le tapis et de  ce fait n empiète pas sur ma vie perso il reste quoi 3/4 minutes le temps du comment va bébé aujourd'hui


----------



## Juju90 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Je reviens vers vous pour vous donner des nouvelles.
La visite, par la puericultrice, de mon nouveau logement, s'est très bien passée, elle était beaucoup dans le conseil et l'écoute. On a conclut ensemble que la pièce de 18m2 ferait une belle chambre et mon séjour double qui est déjà séparé par une porte coulissante pour en faire une autre petite chambre avec coin jeux.
La puer pense qu'il vaut mieux que mon enfant ait sa chambre rien qu'à lui et elle préfère aussi que les futurs accueillis dorment en bas pour préserver ma santé et pour prévenir les risques de chutes
Elle a trouvé que mon salon est bien placé, pour surveiller tout le monde et que j'avais bien pensé mon agencement.
Merci encore pour tous vos conseils bienveillants.
Passez une belle soirée


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

👍👏


----------

